# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الادراك

## قناوي احلام

معظم البشر لايدرك انه في كل يوم لديه صراع مع ذاته ..
تجد الناس يلقون مالا يحتاجونه بعيدا ك غضبهم سخرية كان ، او مزاح ثقيل بكلمات سامة  يتخلصون منه مقابل راحتهم الداخلية  ومواجهتهم لك هي مواجهة أنفسهم ك المرآة 
مواجهتهم تكون اما بالقسوة او بالهجوم عليك دفعا على أنفسهم ...
لذا تختلف درجات متعتهم حسب قوة مشاعرهم المضطربة .
حاول حماية نفسك بالتصدي لهم بإجلاس ذراعيك فوق بعضهم البعض لحماية طاقتك او حتى اقفال اذنيك وتشتيت ذهنك قليلا او اي شيء اخر .. من المهم ان لا يتغلغل غضبهم لاعماقك .
فعل اناني جدا محاولة جعلك تقع في سوء مايشعرون به .

----------

